
The Contiki OS Version 3.0 Released - adunk
http://contiki-os.blogspot.com/2015/08/contiki-30-released-new-hardware-from.html
======
plainOldText
Another IoT OS I've just discovered [http://www.riot-os.org](http://www.riot-
os.org) [https://github.com/RIOT-OS/RIOT](https://github.com/RIOT-OS/RIOT)

~~~
TD-Linux
I saw their booth at IETF 93. I was pretty impressed - it also looks suitable
for a lot of non-IP-networked use cases.

------
synchronise
Great to see this project is still alive. I know this probably has already
been asked, but when can we expect the Commodore 64/128 versions?

~~~
avian
According to source on GitHub, it appears support for Commodore 64 and 128
platforms is part of the 3.0 release.

[https://github.com/contiki-
os/contiki/tree/3.0/platform/c64](https://github.com/contiki-
os/contiki/tree/3.0/platform/c64)

[https://github.com/contiki-
os/contiki/tree/3.0/platform/c128](https://github.com/contiki-
os/contiki/tree/3.0/platform/c128)

~~~
adunk
The 6502-based ports (Commodore 64/128, Apple II, etc) are actually still all
being built by our regression test framework for every commit we make. The
6502 C compiler is a little harsher on following the C specifications so has
saved us on more than a few occasions from making changes that would
potentially break on other platforms.

------
rmhsilva
Particularly good to see 802.15.4 link layer encryption (AES128) and seamless
IPv4 <> IPv6 translation.

------
fra
I've had mixed results with Contiki in the past. Several of their modules are
of extremely poor quality. The coffee filesystem in particular is an un-
redeemable mess of bugs.

Great OS to experiment with, but I would not recommend building a business on
top of Contiki today.

~~~
adunk
The trick is as always to know what you are looking for and find the tool with
the strengths in the right places. As with any system, Contiki has its
strengths and weaknesses. The Coffee file system does its job well for what it
was intended for (storing simple files on an on-board serial flash chip), but
it seems like it didn't match what you were looking for. Filesystems certainly
wasn't a design goal of Contiki, there may be better places to look.

If you're looking for a lightweight OS that does low-power IP networking with
built-in support for self-healing wireless meshing, I think it is difficult to
find an OS that beats Contiki. Take this from someone who has in fact built a
business on top of Contiki :)

~~~
fra
No, this was not a case of "not meeting my needs". I read your papers and
carefully considered whether the design goals worked for me.

It was a case of "poorly implemented and poorly tested". I know lwIP is widely
used, so I'm sure it's not all this bad. However, that was still a pretty big
red flag for me.

~~~
adunk
A couple of years ago Contiki had a lot of rough parts that were in dire need
of a bit of love - something we've worked hard to fix in the past few
versions. Version 3.0 is by far the most solid Contiki thus far. Maybe you got
stuck in the middle of this

Not sure about Coffee in particular though, simply because file systems isn't
really the focus of Contiki. Unlike server and desktop OSes, where the file
system really is a core item, embedded OSes like Contiki don't depend on them
and they are only used by a small subset of applications.

------
ausjke
This is a great OS indeed for IoT sensors. FreeRTOS has a much larger presence
in MCU OS and they also overlap each other.I ended up using FreeRTOS but am
always interested in checking out Contiki.

------
bucma
I'd love to see Contiki run on something like the beagle bone black.

~~~
pantalaimon
Why? Linux covers that kind of hardware so much better already.

~~~
bucma
Because it would simply be nice to see something different once in a while.
Don't get me wrong, I like Linux... I'm just a bit bored with it.

